# Today's pictures of the 3 calves :)



## steffpeck (Apr 6, 2009)

Here are today's pictures of our 3 calves we have so far. 

Miss Meg - She is such a naughty little thing.  She was slow to start but she is making up for it double time.  She is giving her mom grief.  She runs all over the place and Spruce just runs behind her mooing.  I can just imagine her thinking "just slow down, please stay by me, would you PLEASE quit running around and just hold still." LOL.







Bridger - He is very mellow, laying around a lot.





Cooper - Our cute little Black Calf that was born early this morning.





We have 2 more to go.  One that could go any day and the other is not due until the end of May.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 7, 2009)

It's good to hear that Meg is doing so well.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 7, 2009)

Meg looks real good!

Hubby really likes Cooper! I think he liked the idea of calves he CAN pick up, even more!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 7, 2009)

beautiful calves!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 7, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Meg looks real good!
> 
> Hubby really likes Cooper! I think he liked the idea of calves he CAN pick up, even more!


Plus he is all black.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 7, 2009)

those are super cute calves.


----------



## steffpeck (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks.  I can even pick the calves up.  After Bridger was born, the other cow's were out there bugging on him.  He was getting so confused as to who his mom was.  He was trying to nurse off of everyone.  It was getting really annoying, so I just picked him up from the back of the field and carried him up to the shelter.  They only weigh 40-45 lbs.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 9, 2009)

what nice calves. thank so much for sharing. 
I really like the face on Bridger....so cute! also, my bull calves do spend way more time laying around than the girls....isn't that the way of the world? KIDDING Guys!!!! 

thanks again for sharing, I hope we get to see more from you as they grow!


----------

